# Where can I find wholesome insight about Kindle devices?



## Garken (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello

When it comes to reading nowadays, almost all books now have an electronic version. Obviously using my own smartphone for that is not the best choice but 😪

I heard a friend mentioning Kindle devices and how they can highly simulate a real page of low light emissions towards eyes or whatever, plus features like modifiying text size. So these really sound very convinient.
I'm not that of a technological person, so can someone refer me to some reliable technical websites or resources that mention or talk about Kindle devices in detail?

Regards


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Since the Kindle is an Amazon product, that would probably be the best place to look for one.

I use my Samsung tablet, as well as my Amazon Fire, to read ebooks. The reading app I use has a night mode and adjustable brightness, as well as enlargeable point sizes.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.dummies.com/category/articles/kindles-33561/

https://www.wikihow.com/Operate-the-Amazon-Kindle

https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/kindle-paperwhite-for/9781118855492/

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=kindle&rh=n:172282,p_89:Amazon&dc&crid=2GQD8YU9BIGEB&qid=1650817795&rnid=2528832011&sprefix=kindle,aps,68&ref=sr_nr_p_89_1


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Basically Kindle wants you to BUY books. I tend to do more reading on my 10" android tablet. (I do own a Kindle and have some free books loaded on it).
I have the Kindle app installed but I also use googleplay books to read on my 10" tablet. If I travel, I'd probably read on the 8" android tablet.
The google app allows me to change the background of the book. I prefer a pale tan background rather than bright white. There is also no problem changing text size.
Feel free to ask more question either about a Kindle, please mention the model you are considering. You'd do better buying something like a Fire tablet than a paperwhite because it can do more.

I get free books from here
https://www.fadedpage.com/
https://openlibrary.org/
https://manybooks.net/

If your library offers Hoopla and Overdrive, you can get free books through both those apps. You need a supporting library and username/password to sign in.

You can find free books at Amazon. Just be sure the price says $0.00
https://www.amazon.com/b?node=20102661011


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

The thing I like about a kindle is being able to read in full sunlight.
You can get a lot of free books from the https://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

PeterOz said:


> The thing I like about a kindle is being able to read in full sunlight.
> You can get a lot of free books from the https://www.gutenberg.org/


I have a few from there.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Garken said:


> Hello
> 
> When it comes to reading nowadays, almost all books now have an electronic version. Obviously using my own smartphone for that is not the best choice but 😪
> 
> ...


What, exactly, is the issue you are having?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I think the OP only has a phone and wants to read so he/she is looking to learn about a larger screen device, a Kindle.
This comparison chart showing the current Kindle devices might help
https://www.the-ebook-reader.com/kindle-comparison.html
at least you can narrow down to a model that seems suited to what you are looking to purchase.
They do run sales. I bought my 10" Kindle Fire HD for $80! It has an ad when I first turn it on but I can live with that because the price was great.


----------

